# home cooked dog food



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm interested to hear from anyone who prepares food for their cockapoos. I've decided to go down this route because of Alfie's (18 weeks) lacklustre response to commercial dog foods, and my own misgivings about serving him processed foods, when I eat a whole food diet myself. I came across an article in which Henrietta Morrison, founder of Lily's Kitchen, talked about her own experience with commercial dog foods making her dog ill. I followed the recipe featured and Alfie absolutely loves it. The last 6 meals scoffed down. So nice to see after weeks of witnessing him coming over to his bowl and walking away, having taken a sniff! Ironically, one of the shunned foods was Lily's Kitchen perfectly puppy! Anyhow, I have ordered Henrietta Morrison's Dinner for Dogs. What do others make for their dogs? I am aware of the need to ensure balance, adequate calcium, etc. Thanks. Christine and Alfie x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We'll start with home cooked food in a weeks time and we're starting with the weight loss recipes from a book my vet friend recommends. For us it is not about nutrition because commercial dog foods are nutritious and balanced properly too. For us it is about having a huge supply of free, organic, home raised food from my sister's farm that we need to use up. 

Before anybody tries to go it alone let me just say it looks trickey, time consuming and expensive! How does this recipe sound? Alfalfa sprouts, green beans, brocoli, chicken breast, cod liver oil, peas, safflower oil, salmon oil, spinach, strawberries, tomato sauce, yogurt and a vitamin supplement?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I do home cook for Molly - but for the very specific reason she has pancreatitis and can only eat very low fat foods and will not eat any of the commercial low fat foods available (very limited in type she could have). It is hard work and time consuming and takes lots of planning ahead if I am having a busy week at work for example of going out or even away for a few days. Ensuring the correct balance and nutrition needs are met is stessfull - but in her case she would be seriously ill with a higher fat food so I am better doing as I am doing than her having food too high in fat for her which would be seriously damaging to her health. She has small amounts of commercial food as well (she will eat bits sometimes) in the hope the overall variety gives her all she needs.

My other dog eats a commercial diet, I provide her with a good quality food and am happy that this does provide her with the correct levels of vitamins and other nutrition and in all honesty her diet worries me not in the slightest whereas Molly stresses me that despite my best efforts I am missing something important for her needs.

Lots of poodle crosses are fussy eaters and it can be difficult to find the right food for them, prior to the pancreatitis it had taken me a while to find the right diet for Molly and I had settled on a good quality wet food which she ate well (after establishing she would not get any extras added)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just another thought - there is a difference between the requirements for a pup and an adult dog. I attended a lecture a while ago about it and sadly don't remember a great deal more than fat levels and calcium levels needing to be much higher so just another thing to be aware of.

Had a quick look for a decent link - this was the best I could find on a quick search http://www.dognutrition.com/puppy-vs-adult-dogfood.html


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for your replies, and to you, 2ndhandgal for the link.
I can't help thinking that dog nutrition is just another thing to stress about!
Alfie is enjoying his home made meals. I'm looking forward to receiving my book of recipes. I think it goes into detail about ensuring optimum nutrition. Thanks again. Christine


----------

